# A little Luft '46



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

First build of the year - this is Planet Models' 1/72 resin kit of Focke Wulf's projekt "Entwurf III," a development of the Ta 183 put forth in Feb 1945.

http://www.inpayne.com/models/fw-entwirfiii.html

I drilled out the cannon muzzles, added a pitot and used Aeromaster decals for 1./JG54. The markings are based on JG54's lovely field-applied green Fw-190 schemes in Russia.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

VEry Nice! I love how you weather your aircraft...Jeff


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

That looks great to me, you can never have enough Luft'46!

Next year I will be building nearly the same kind of aircraft but will be using the old Airfix Tunnan kit as a starting point.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's reverse evolution! :lol:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

As always... awesome!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Love these '46 planes. Great job, John! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice work, John!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very NICE rendition of the Entwurf III!! The German engineers were certainly forward thinking!! Great job!! - Denis


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Bubble top Huckbein.Mach Schweet!!!!


----------

